# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  نصائح للمضاربه  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

*نصائح المضاربة  
1- نضع مؤشر RSI على 9.
2- لا تشتري الا اذا كان RSI عند 30 وأعطى انعكاس للأعلى من عند 30 او تحتها.
3- نضع الربح بين 1% إلى 1.5% 
4- وقف الخسارة عند النزول عن سعر الشراء 2% 
5- الشراء من العرض مباشرة.
6- لا تشتري أكثر من 70% من الكمية المعروضة ( للمحافظ الكبيرة ).
7- اذا تكون نموذج فني وأعطى إشارة دخول ازيد نسبة الربح عن 1%
8- الالتزام التام بوقف الخسارة.
9- ضع مفضلة لمتابعة شركاتك المفضلة.  ملاحظه :
- كلما قل الفاصل الزمني زادت إشارات الدخول والخروج وزادت المخاطرة.
- كلما زادالفاصل الزمني قلت إشارات الدخول والخروج وقلت نسبة المخاطرة.  قاعده :
في المسار الصاعد كن مستثمر 
في المسار الافقي كن مضارب
في المسار الهابط كن حذر  *  *املاه / بسام العبيد 
كتبه ونسّقه أ. شريفه العسيري  كل الشكر للأستاذه القديره على تنسيقها ودعمها*

----------


## Alsalhy

شكرا استاذ بسام على النصائح وشكرا للاستاذه شريفه على التنسيق.. برايك وش افضل فاصل للمضاربه

----------


## eng.ahmedk

جميل بارك الله بك حاج

----------


## بسام العبيد

> شكرا استاذ بسام على النصائح وشكرا للاستاذه شريفه على التنسيق.. برايك وش افضل فاصل للمضاربه

 حياك الله 
ساعه ثلاث شهور
نصف ساعه شهرين

----------


## بسام العبيد

> جميل بارك الله بك حاج

 وفيك بارك باش مهندس

----------


## buahmed

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## بسام العبيد

> *بارك الله فيك*

 وفيك بارك بواحمد

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

شكرا

----------


## أبوعبيّد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## eng.ahmedk

مشكور و عطلة سغيدة انشالله

----------


## أيمن الحربي

الله يعطيك العاافية ابو راكان

----------


## بسام العبيد

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكرا لكم ولمروركم العطر  
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## مبتدئ2015

الف شكر ,,, الله يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## Huda 007

شكرا لكم ع المحتوى والتنسيق  :Regular Smile:

----------

